

Catnip-Scented Flyers Turn Felines Into Mailmen - DanielKehoe
http://www.psfk.com/2014/02/catnip-scented-flyers.html

======
ChristianBundy
Interesting idea, but I'm not so sure that I approve of the mass non-
consensual drugging of people's cats.

~~~
djrtwo
My thoughts exactly. I have a cat and give him catnip every once in a while. I
always have mixed feelings when I see him rolling around on the ground. On the
one hand he's in pure ecstasy, but on the other I just drugged my cat.

I'd definitely have some words for any company that drugged my cat without
consent.

------
PavlovsCat
I'd rather have my cat bring me a dead bird (and I love birds) than flyers; if
that happened to me, I would not just ignore it, I would do my part to make it
backfire as hard as I can. I have to throw enough unread junk mail away each
week as is, you could probably build a little house out of the yearly amount,
but using animals for this? For shame. But then again we're already decades
past exploiting children, and that's even worse.

